# Who else has Psoriasis?



## Sam07301985

So ever since all my crohns symptoms started about 5 years ago I also started getting Psoriasis bad.  Ive seen where Psoriais and Crohns are linked in some studys but I was wondering how many people here have it and what yall have found that helps the Psoriasis go away.  Honestly the only thing that I have found that does any good is sun light.


----------



## 2thFairy

There are a few people around here that have made mention of it, but I can't right off think of who.  Anyhow, bumping this up for more exposure.


----------



## Tina80

I've had psoriasis since I was a teenager and got diagnosed with crohn's in my early twenties although I probably had it for a few years prior. I think there seems to be a link with many autoimmune diseases. My sister also has psoriasis and my mum has rheumatoid arthritis. I've found azathioprine keeps my psoriasis at bay, however my dose has been lowered recently and the psoriasis seems to be getting worse.


----------



## CourtneyReann

I have psoriasis and have had it for over 15 years. At one point, when I was 19, my psoriasis covered over 20% of my body. I've used so many topicals over the years I'd never be able to list them all. I started my first systemic therapy when I was 19 years old. I self-injected Enbrel 2x a week. It worked amazingly for me until July of 2011. Then I switched to Humira 40mg/mL self injected once every other week. The Humira maintains my psoriasis but doesn't make it any better. I also use two topicals - Taclonex for large, thick plaques and Triamcinolone cream applied to my whole body twice a day. This combination of drugs seems to be the right combo for me... for now anyway.

During my last derm. Appt. I found an interesting booklet on psoriasis in the waiting room. People who are diagnosed with psoriasis are at an increased risk of developing an IBD. interesting, hu? 

I think you're right about the autoimmune link.


----------



## D Bergy

I got rid of mine using an old but experimental treatment. 

If you are interested in an out of the box treatment PM me for the details. 

Dan


----------



## Bld

I have recently had some flakey red patches come up on my face.  My GP says it isn't Psoriasis but I think it is, my Mum has it and it looks and sounds like it to me.  Strong steroid cream calms it down really fast but within two days of stopping it comes right back up again.


----------



## ellie

I'm fairly sure the are links between  psoriasis, rheumatoid arthritis, and IBD.. And prob some others.
? Genetic


 HD


----------



## AIjen

I have it!  I've had it pretty much since I was born.  Only on my scalp though.  I had some issues with it on my elbows and one ear briefly, but it was really bad on my scalp.  One I got on Cimzia (for the Crohn's), it started to go away and now it is completely gone.  Oh happy day!!!  I can wear black and navy blue shirts for pretty much the first time ever!!!


----------



## D Bergy

Red scaly patches around the oily parts of the face often is seborria. The difference between that and psoriasis is that it does not itch like crazy. 

I have used coconut oil as a potential treatment and I am not sure if that is why it is going away, but for some reason it is much better. 

Dan


----------



## Sam07301985

My Psoriasis is on my scalp and in a few other places on my body like my belly button.  I have tried several ointments including Talconex, dolvonex and several others.  Ive found that hydrocortisone cream helps the other places on my body where the Psoriasis is.  I just start putting it on as soon as I see it starting.  The bad thing about that though is that hydrocortisone cream thins your skin out with prolonged use. The best thing for my scalp is sunlight.  During the summer months when Im outside alot the psoriasis on my head isnt near as bad as it is during the winter months.  So im not looking forward to the next few months it gets so aggrivating having dandruff all the time and it itches like crazy.  I havent had much luck with Dermatologist in my area.  BUt my Psoriasis started when my crohns symptoms started so I know there has to be a link and I also think its the auto immune system.  I havent tried any biologics or corticosteroids specifically for the Psoriasis but I am on Entecort which is a corticosteroid so maybe this winter season wont be so bad.  Thanks for all the responses. : )


----------



## marjaw

I was diagnosed with crohn's last year. I've had psoriasis for 51 years, a lot of the time with 90% coverage of my body. I've had every treatment for it you can think of. I was a test subject for PUVA (light therapy) before it was FDA approved and used that from age 16 to about 27. Worked great.....except for the fact that it caused so much sun damage that I'll probably have melanoma at some point. But they didn't know that at the time. I was using Enbrel and that also worked great. I was switched to Humira becasue it combats both. Works as well as the Enbrel did. Also, I am on prednisone right now after a bad flare so that's really clearing up the skin.


----------



## atomb

My father has recently been diagnosed with Crohn's at the age of 65 and I have been sick all my life with what looks now to be  to be Crohn's im undiagnosed. i have been diagnosed with IBS a few years back a but anyway 
Yes I have Psoriaisis as well and know in my heart and mind that they are linked have had both issues since i was probably old enough to remember and now im 39. 
 Thats my story. 
 I use 
 talconex
 allegra and 
 antiderpressants to deal with it all. My 2 cents.. 
My father has recently joined this miserable condition.


----------



## 21years

Yes real minor


----------



## 21years

Note that Pentasa side effect is Lichen Planus


----------



## DougUte

Yes, a minor case.  I believe there is a very close connection between IBD and Plaque Psoriasis. Both diseases are inflammatory, TNF-a is a factor in both diseases (and Rheumatoid Arthritis). Several medicines are approved to treat both diseases. Hmm.


----------



## ronroush7

I have it but don't know of a cure.


----------



## DougUte

No cure. Also like IBD.


----------



## rrhood1

According to my GI & my rheumatologist my psoriasis is part of my Crohns. The dermatologist they sent me to suggested bleach baths at least twice a week. I tried them (full bathtub with 1/2 cup of bleach) and the patches dried up.  My rheumatologist also upped my dosage of methotrexate so that may have helped too.

I still get occasional patches on my palms but they subside quickly after the bleach baths. Hope this helps.


----------



## ronroush7

I go through periods where it itches and then it calms down.


----------



## DougUte

Mine will itch, then calm down. They also sometimes come off my skin.  It really is just a minor irritant for me.


----------



## sickofcrohns

I had 6 months of guttate psoriasis a few years ago. I had to practically swim in Dovobet and get phototherapy twice weekly before it all went away -- but it did.

Yup. Love those autoimmune diseases. :S


----------



## Elle97

I have it on my scalp, itches like crazy!! The sun and steroid cream help


----------



## Shiny

Psoriasis since 1988, only thing that has cleared it for me is weekly enbrel shots. Started those about 3 years ago. I did find that sea water did clear things up when had beach vacations. Tried sea salt baths in between and they helped but not total clear.


----------



## mrjohns2

I am 37.  I have had Psoriasis since I was 3.  Very severe.  Without a biological (Enbrel, Humira, or Stelera) I am about 80-90% covered. With it, I would say 5-10%.  It seems like the Stelera works well for my Crohn's as well (have had Crohn's for 2-6 years).


----------



## ronroush7

I have it on my arms and legs.

 2


----------



## Miss Underestimated

I have it. I had one tiny spot on my abdomen for a long time - since before I was diagnosed. After I had been on Humira about a year, I started getting patches of it on my thighs, mostly on the front, but a couple of tiny patches on the backs. I bought a dandruff shampoo that has coal tar in it, and it dried it up to where it's just about invisible, but it smelled so bad, I bought a jar of ointment on Amazon that has the basic ingredient that is in the shampoo, but the ointment absorbs quickly and the odor goes away. It leaves a mild plesant odor after about 30 minutes.

I now have another skin symptom - nodules on my legs, so I guess I will be seeing a derm. soon. I am slightly annoyed at having to see more doctors. 
I'm supposed to see a derm once a year anyway, since I'm on Humira, but I've managed to forget about that when I could do something about it.


----------



## ronroush7

I also have it in my scalp.

 2


----------



## ronroush7

mrjohns2 said:


> I am 37.  I have had Psoriasis since I was 3.  Very severe.  Without a biological (Enbrel, Humira, or Stelera) I am about 80-90% covered. With it, I would say 5-10%.  It seems like the Stelera works well for my Crohn's as well (have had Crohn's for 2-6 years).


Can't wait to switch to Stelara.

 2


----------



## CLCH87

I have it but it only flares when either I get really sick or start steroids.


----------



## Miss Underestimated

Update: After considering the timing, I think perhaps the coal tar might have cause the skin inflammation. i stopped using it and they seem tobe less inflamed. I didn't think I would absorb much of it.


----------



## Amanda89

I've had psoriasis since I was a kid and diagnosed with Crohns 3 years ago. I've found only immunosuppressants or biologics keep mine at bay which luckily treats my Crohns and my psoriatic arthritis. Definitely a plus of them all being linked that I can treat them all with same medication!


----------



## Lexy Elaine

I have psoriasis on hands since 22 years. And I've tried a lot of medications, trying to get rid of its symptoms. Now I'm using Psoeasy cream to keep my skin in order.


----------



## Miss Underestimated

I had a blast of it right after I started Humira, but I used the home remedy of coal tar ointment, and it cleared up. That was several years ago - it hasn't come back. I don't know if it was actually related to Humira or not, but I did tell my Humira rep.


----------



## eleanor_rigby

I have inherited psoriasis (scalp - treated extremely well by dovobet gel) and asthma off my mother, and IBD off my father. Not sure I dare have children of my own in the future.


----------



## amyh

I get it sometimes,  Mostly my hands, feet and elbows...


----------



## edwards142

Thanks for sharing your points on Psoriasis.


----------



## Stephanie42

I've got a bad psoriasis spot on my ankle and I've tried a lot of freaks but I was impressed by dermalmd psoriasis serum because it did not sting, even on areas where my psoiasis had cracked! Also it is organic and a large bottle to last you a while, well worth the price, the key to its peak performance is consistency.


----------



## Bufford

I get it in patches on my face and on the sides of by scalp in front and behind the ears.  It gets worse if I eat trigger foods such as soft cheese, dairy, sugar and starch, and stress makes it worse.  If I stay on my diet the flaky itch symptoms settle down and sometimes go away.  Washing and shampooing more often helps, along with using Clotrimazole cream USP 1%, an anti fungal cream.


----------



## eleanor_rigby

For anyone with psoarisis on their face I would recommend nettle moisturiser. Not sure if I am allowed to link to where I buy it? But it cleared it up completely for me and no longer need to use steroid creams. If I don't use it for a while it will start to come back. I tried the nettle shampoo by the same company for my scalp psoarisis but unfortunately that didn't work :-( currently battling it in my ear canal for the past year!


----------



## ronroush7

I have it on my hips and scalp  mostly.


----------



## rrhood1

Dermatologist put me on Otezla - took 3 months but it's pretty well cleared up. I was getting it in my eyes so the opthomologist gave me some steroid cream for it.


----------



## Ebru

I never had psoriasis -- but since I got my Crohn's-like symptoms (anal abscesses, fistula, periods with loose stools, chronic belly pain) I got skin problems as well.


----------



## cmack

I have noticed skin problems such as eczema,(never even had it before) and acne have increased since I first became ill with unspecified IBD. I was told by a GP specially trained in dermatology that eczema, hay fever and psoriasis commonly coexist with autoimmune disorders.


----------



## Ebru

cmack said:


> I have noticed skin problems such as eczema,(never even had it before) and acne have increased since I first became ill with unspecified IBD. I was told by a GP specially trained in dermatology that eczema, hay fever and psoriasis commonly coexist with autoimmune disorders.


Thank you for sharing this. I have still no official diagnosis of IBD but there's a reasonable chance that I have it. I also got weird pimples on my arm after I got the perianal abscess and loose stools. They go away but come back everytime my other symptoms (anal pain, night sweats and watery stools) play up again so it's probably related.


----------



## cmack

Be sure to keep notes of any symptoms you are having, even if they seem unrelated to the bowel. Those notes will help greatly when seeing the doctors for diagnosis. Stay strong, Ebru. You can win this battle.


----------

